# 3DMark Speedway Benchmark



## Blaeza (Dec 30, 2022)

So I got 3dMark advanced yesterday and after some messing about, I found that you could filter the benchmarks by hardware.  So today, I'm looking at Speedway and realise I'm only a few hundred points off first in my filtered group (5700X, 6900XT).  Then I did this




Which made me very happy/sad... 1 point!  Then I did this...


Now waiting to see if it stays there, lol.  I know it's not 1st overall or anything, but it made me temporarily ecstatic!


----------



## freeagent (Dec 30, 2022)

If you aren't already on HWBOT then you should have a look.. much fun


----------



## Blaeza (Dec 30, 2022)

freeagent said:


> If you aren't already on HWBOT then you should have a look.. much fun


Oooooh, what is this you speak of?  Going to have a look now...


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 30, 2022)

Hi,
Not a very active site 
But benchmark subs wise they do have tight restrictions so read sub info before bothering to sub there.


----------



## Blaeza (Dec 30, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Not a very active site
> But benchmark subs wise they do have tight restrictions so read sub info before bothering to sub there.


Tried to join there and when I get the automated e-mail to register, I click on it and get a "403 Forbidden" message.  Damn.  Was looking forward to pwning some n00bs.


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 30, 2022)

Hi,
Yep very small forum only gets a little action on new releases otherwise very boring place.


----------



## Blaeza (Dec 30, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yep very small forum only gets a little action on new releases otherwise very boring place.


I'll just keep reporting my benchmark scores here.  Nobody will get stressed here as well.


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 30, 2022)

Blaeza said:


> I'll just keep reporting my benchmark scores here.  Nobody will get stressed here as well.


Hi,
Yep if a benchmark thread is dead or not monitored/ updated you can always create one 
Make your own sub rules and leader board and they will come


----------



## Blaeza (Dec 30, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yep if a benchmark thread is dead or not monitored/ updated you can always create one
> Make your own sub rules and leader board and they will come


Hmm... "Unlimited Power!"  Me in charge of something is a scary proposition...


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 30, 2022)

Hi,
It's all good 
Forum thread formatting options are pretty easy to use 
Here's my realbench leader board 








						Leader Board Show your RealBench score
					

Hi, Surprised there isn't a realbench thread not going to add a board so post if you want too. 9940x 4k memory 4.9 1.3v Refer to system spec's for setup this was done with the new Optimus Signature CPU water block User name and total system score in text please  ThrashZone---265.365  User name...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Braegnok (Jan 4, 2023)

looks like a new benchmark, I needed to add/upgrade to run it. 

Default settings: 6030 http://www.3dmark.com/sw/226490


----------



## igralec84 (Jan 4, 2023)

Interesting benchmark, more GPU bound than CPU.

My results:

5600X & 3080Ti stock = 5426
5600X & 3080Ti OC = 5862

7600X & 3080Ti stock = 5423
7600X & 3080Ti OC = 5848

7600X & 4090 stock = 9882
7600X & 4090 OC = 10750

7950X & 4090 stock = 9879
7950X & 4090 stock = 10000 (GS bios)
7950X & 4090 OC = 10744

Maybe fan speeds make the difference in that 20mhz average core clock that results in 0.5fps


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Jan 6, 2023)

6500 XT with 13600KF 5.5ghz BCLK clocked.

Whopping 193 points MF'er!!!!


----------



## freeagent (Jan 6, 2023)

ShrimpBrime said:


> 6500 XT with 13600KF 5.5ghz BCLK clocked.
> 
> Whopping 193 points MF'er!!!!
> 
> View attachment 277765












That's awesome man, nice speed


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Jan 6, 2023)

freeagent said:


> That's awesome man, nice speed



Thanks! I seen your sub at hwbot, impressive!


----------



## lightning70 (Jan 6, 2023)

This is my result Speed Way Test with the RTX 3070 OC
 System 12600k stock Z690 Gaming X Motherboard 16GB DDR4 3200MHz 2x8 RAM RTX 3070 Overclocked 750W PSU.


----------



## Psychoholic (Jan 6, 2023)

I assume there's no free/basic version of this one?


----------



## lightning70 (Jan 6, 2023)

Psychoholic said:


> I assume there's no free/basic version of this one?


I bought it as an add-on in the standard edition.


----------



## freeagent (Jan 6, 2023)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Thanks! I seen your sub at hwbot, impressive!


Thank you kindly sir 

Ok I just did a pass..









						I scored 4 065 in Speed Way
					

AMD Ryzen 9 5900X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3070 Ti x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## igralec84 (Jan 6, 2023)

freeagent said:


> If you aren't already on HWBOT then you should have a look.. much fun



Joined the TPU team yesterday, all i did after i came home from work and ate lunch, was benchmark over benchmark, so thanks a lot   

Improved to 10763 while i was at it, will try for 11k when i get the 600W cable haha (shipped on the 27th but all quiet since then  ).

*https://www.3dmark.com/sw/230311*


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 6, 2023)

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-13700KF Processor,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MEG Z690I UNIFY (MS-7D29) (3dmark.com)





power capped @85%. (365W)

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-13700KF Processor,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MEG Z690I UNIFY (MS-7D29) (3dmark.com)



power at 100%


----------

